# L´app parfaite pout travailler syncro sur son Ipad & PC/Mac



## klems (6 Juillet 2017)

Salut à toutes et à tous!

Voici déjà quelques années que j´utilise mon ipad comme outil complémentaire de travail. Jusqu´à présent j´utilisais l´app GoodNotes pour créer des dossiers dans lesquels je mettais les pdf téléchargés, des photos et les notes que je prennais au stylet ou que j´importais depuis mon Bamboo Spark et son app Inkspace. Cependant je n´avais pas de synchro avec mes autres outils (PC pro + Mac à la maison), ce qui éparpillait mon travail sur diverses machines. 

Etant donné que je travaille sur divers supports (Ipad, Mac et Pc Pro), je souhaiterais désormais pouvoir avoir accès à tous ces fichiers et dossiers/sous dossiers sur toutes les machines et pouvoir les modifier. Je pensais que la sauvegarde auto DropBox ou Icloud de Good Notes me permettrait de pouvoir bosser sur le pc et automatiquement synchroniser les modifications apportées avec l´Ipad mais ca ne semble pas être le cas.

J´aimerais pouvour centraliser tous ces fichiers dans une app de prise de note de type Goodnotes ou Nebo de manière à pouvoir modifier ou compléter directement les note prises avec l´Apple Pencil, tout en ayant accès aux pdfs et à l´arborescence. 

Je dispose par ailleurs d´un compte icloud drive de 2To.

Vos avis seraient d´une grande aide, étant donné que je commence une mission de consulting de plusieurs mois cette semaine et que je voudrais profiter de cette occasion pour mettre en place une nouvelle gestion des fichiers.

Merci beaucoup! Clément.


----------



## klems (6 Juillet 2017)

je vais retester Evernote qui ne m´avait pas trop attiré l´attention. Ca pourrait correspondre à mes besoins!


----------

